# schnur reisst beim auswerfen



## ChrisHH84 (22. Februar 2012)

welche gründe kann es geben, das eine geflochtene schnur beim auswerfen reisst und der köder seinen weg ins ziel ohne hauptschnur findet?


----------



## jkc (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

Vielfältige

Die Schnur könnte zu schwach, vorgeschädigt, oder irgendwo verklemmt / verwickelt sein.

Was für eine Tragkraft hat die Schnur?
Bei welchen Gewichten reißt die Schnur beim Wurf?
Kannst Du ausschließen, dass die Schnur sich irgendwo verwickelt hat? (Rutenringe, Rolle)
Sind die Ringeinlagen (vor allem vom Spitzenring) in Ordnung?
Ist die Oberfläche der Schnur aufgerauht?
Wie oft ist das bisher passiert?
Reißt die Schnur überhaupt oder löst sich der Knoten?  

Grüße JK


----------



## Katteker (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*



ChrisHH84 schrieb:


> welche gründe kann es geben, das eine geflochtene schnur beim auswerfen reisst und der köder seinen weg ins ziel ohne hauptschnur findet?




Beim werfen nicht den Bügel aufgeklappt?

Ernsthaft: Wenn der Bügel offen ist, halte ich das für *fast* unmöglich.

Ist die Schnur in Ordnung? Wenn die Schnur schon beim werfen ständig reist, könnte sie beschädigt sein. Hab mir mal mit ner defekten Ringeinlage ne grade neu aufgespulte Mono verhunzt...

Ringeinlagen prüfen, Schnurlaufröllchen prüfen, Wurftechnik überdenken...



Nachtrag: Hab da glaub ich was falsch verstanden... Ist die Schnur nur ein einziges mal gerissen oder passiert das bei dir ständig? 
Falls ersteres: Schnur hat sich um einen Ring gewickelt, Bügel ist beim Werfen umgeklappt, vergessen den Bügel aufzuklappen usw. Also irgendetwas, dass die Schnur am freien ablaufen hindert.


----------



## ChrisHH84 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

ok, die ringe werde ich überprüfen...

schnur is ne 0,13er meine ich
das gewicht der abgeflogen montagen (3stück) war zwischen 20-50g

die oberflöche sieht und fühlt sich nicht angeraut an

so wie die schnur nach dem abflug der montage aussieht würde ich schon ziemlich klar sagen gerissen und nicht gelöst

und sie war ordentlich durch alle ringe gefädelt und der bügel war auch auf zum werfen und es hing auch kein wirbel oder sowas am obersten ring


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*



ChrisHH84 schrieb:


> welche gründe kann es geben, das eine geflochtene schnur beim auswerfen reisst und der köder seinen weg ins ziel ohne hauptschnur findet?



Ist mir bislang nur passiert, wenn die Schnur sich irgendwo an den Ringen/an der Rolle verheddert oder der Rollenbügel beim Wurf umklappt. Da zerreißt es bei schwereren Köder selbst die 20 Pfd geflochtene.


----------



## ChrisHH84 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

nachtrag: die drei abflüge waren alle heute und es war der erstmalige gebrauch


----------



## ChrisHH84 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

weiß leider nicht mehr wie die heisst....es ist ne rote, falls das hilft


----------



## ChrisHH84 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

erstmal schon mal vielen dank für die schnellen antworten.


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

joa könnte nach spiderwire klingen fische sie selbst hatte damit aber noch nie probleme wohin gegen ich auch shcon anderes gehört habe... ansonsten mit was für einer rute fischst du denn wie alt ist die schnur sonst sind eigendlich schon alle gründe aufgeführt


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

Ist mir auch letztes Jahr mehrmals mit einen Geflochtenen von Balzer passiert.Blinker von 25-28gr. flogen erstaunlich weit.:q
Das gerissene Schnurende befand sich jedes Mal zwischen 
unterem und oberem Rutenbereich.Ist also nie am Knoten
gerissen.Da die Schnurbrüche nicht mit einer anderen Geflochtenen auftraten,vermute ich einen Fabrikatsfehler,
zudem mir mein Händler von einer weiteren Reklamation 
eines Angelkollegen erzählte.
Der Vertreter von Balzer tat die Sache als p.P. (pers.Pech)
ab.
Fazit: Schnur entsorgt und anderes Produkt gekauft.


----------



## ChrisHH84 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

mit einer shimano force master 3m
beides neuware, anfang februar gekauft und zum ersten mal im gebrauch.


----------



## ChrisHH84 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

@ breithart: ungefähr da war bei mir auch das gerissene ende


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

hmm wenns sonst keine sichtbaren oder tastbaren beschädigungen am tackel gibt kann es fast nur an der schnur selbst liegen...


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*



ChrisHH84 schrieb:


> ...anfang februar gekauft und zum ersten mal im gebrauch.



Aber wer weiss wo die Schnur gelagert wurde und unter welchen Bedingungen.
Ist deine Schnur beim Angeln vllt auch mit Scharfkantigen Sachen in Berührung gekommen wie z.B. Muschelbänke?


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*



Franky D schrieb:


> hmm wenns sonst keine sichtbaren oder tastbaren beschädigungen am tackel gibt kann es fast nur an der schnur selbst liegen...


 

Ringe waren top in Ordnung,ansonsten wären auch an der anderen Schnur Ausfaserungen gewesen.


----------



## msp (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

hi!

ich bin ja noch blutiger anfänger. 
aber das gleiche problem hatte ich auch schon.
bei mir war es der bügel. die schnur war nicht richtig in der kleinen rolle und beim werfen hat sie den bügel wieder zurückgeklappt. dann muss es reissen.

es könnte daran liegen, muss aber nicht!

gruß

markus


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ringe waren top in Ordnung,ansonsten wären auch an der anderen Schnur Ausfaserungen gewesen.


 

dann kann seigendlich nur die schnur selbst sein was anderes fällt mir da auch grad nich ein|kopfkrat am besten mal ab damit zum händler


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*



msp schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> ich bin ja noch blutiger anfänger.
> aber das gleiche problem hatte ich auch schon.
> ...


 

Markus welche Wurftechnik benutzt du? |kopfkrat
Bei mir wird beim Wurf die Schnur mit dem Zeigefinger
gehalten.:m


----------



## Willi Wobbler (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

Wenn die Schnur eine rote ist, solltest du dich nochmal schlaumachen ob es die Spiderwire Stealth Code red ist.

Habe diese Schnur auch und hatte schon mehrfach Schnurrisse.
Sowohl beim Anschlagen nach Biss, leichter Hänger und während dem Drill. Und das ist mir bei anderen gleichwertigen 17er geflochtenen noch nie passiert bei so wenig Belastung !!
Der Händler von dem ich sie habe meinte, das könne die SChnur nicht sein ... er hätte damit schon Welse an die 2 Meter gefangen. SChätze er wollte sie nicht umtauschen, oder hatte sie aus ner anderen Produktionscharge.
Jedenfalls findet man im Internet jede Menge solcher Fälle bei der roten Spiderwire ! Muss wohl ne schlechte Produktion gewesen sein. Hab sie noch nicht ausgetauscht, werde ich aber tun, auch ohne sie ersetzt zu bekommen.

Würde dir ausserdem von der Farbe abraten. War auf nem Angeltrip wo ich an mehreren Angeltagen mit zwei Ruten insgesamt 16 Hechte und Zander fangen konnte.
Zwei der Fische auf die rote Spiderwire ... und vierzehn auf ne grüne Billigschnur...
Zufall ? Hab aber auch zwischendurch die Köder der grünen Schnur mal auf die rote gewechselt, um genau das zu testen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*



Franky D schrieb:


> dann kann seigendlich nur die schnur selbst sein was anderes fällt mir da auch grad nich ein|kopfkrat am besten mal ab damit zum händler


 

@ Franky D,#h

wie ich bereits schrieb,wurde die Schnur bereits entsorgt.
Die Reklamation ging Balzer am A.... vorbei. Mir seitdem
Balzer auch.
Mein Händler führt die Schnur mittlerweile auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Franky D,#h
> 
> wie ich bereits schrieb,wurde die Schnur bereits entsorgt.
> Die Reklamation gin Balzer am A.... vorbei. Mir seitdem
> Balzer auch.


 

ok|wavey:


----------



## ChrisHH84 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

danke für all die hinweise und die rege anteilnahme.
werd morgen direkt zum händler und dann sehen wir mal weiter


----------



## Tylle (21. September 2014)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

Thema wieder hoch!!!!!|kopfkrat

Ist mir gestern mit meiner Daiwa 8Braid passiert.
0,12mm ,Schnur war neuwertig,Rute war nagelneu(keine Ringbeschädigung ect)!!!

Mein Real Eal war weg:r

Beim Auswerfen kam der  zisch,und durch war sie....

Bisher war diese Schnur  mir heilig,weil ich sie ausgiebig getestet hatte und sie Stroft und PP vorgezogen habe.....

Nun bin ich etwas ratlos#d


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (21. September 2014)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

ist mir auch schon passiert ^^
beim zusammen stecken nicht richtig aufgepasst und die Schnur war einmal um denn blank gewickelt 
habe mich beim ersten Wurf nur gewundert warum ich nicht so weit gekommen bin 
und beim 2 zack gerissen 
naja Dummheit jetzt achte ich umso mehr beim zusammen stecken


----------



## Turnierklempner (21. September 2014)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

Bin auch schon teure Wobbler los geworden.Lag daran,dass die schnur sich am Schnurclip verfangen hat.Hab das Teil demontiert.Jetzt hab ich den spleen,dass der Clip beim Wurf immer nach unten zeigen muss.


----------



## warenandi (22. September 2014)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

Gehst du damit ans Salzwasser zum Ageln? Liegt ja nahe bei dir wenn du schon aus Stralsund kommst. Ich hab das mal gemacht und das Wasser hat so dermaßen meine Schnur verblasst und kaputt gemacht. Habe ausgeworfen und mich riesig gefreut wie weit ich komme. Beim einholen hab ich es dann gemerkt. Kann also auch an Salzwasser liegen. Gehe zum Händler und frage nach ob die Salzwasserfest ist. Oder spülst du sie nach jeden Angeltag etwa ab?... 

LG


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. September 2014)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

Ich hatte das in der Vergangenheit auch 2 mal bis ich dann mal das Stahlvorfach genauer kontrolliert habe. Grundsätzlich war das Stahlvorfach gut verarbeitet. Nur dort, wo die Schnur befestigt wird, war lediglich der Stahlbogen und keine extra Öse. Das hat dafür gesorgt das die Schnur durch die Reibung des Stahls nach und nach an Qualität verloren hat. Genauer genommen hat dieses Stahl sich durch die geflochtenen "geschnitten". Ärgerlich wenn man das erste mal so einen teuren Köder verliert.

Zum Glück ist mir so nie ein Fisch verloren gegangen. Seit dem verwende ich nur noch andere Stahlvorfächer. Und die Abrisse sind seit dem merklich weniger geworden.

P.S. Ein solches ähnliches Stahlvorfach war es. Wenn man sich das Bild genau anschaut, dann sieht man auch die Schlaufe, die für einen solchen Abriss sorgen kann. Finger weg!
http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/quant...f9jO1F9jRC44E7dbfc-jSrwrvK5cqydi-JxoCNLbw_wcB


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. September 2014)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

Mir ist das auch mal passiert, da war eine Ringeinlage beschädigt. Alle Ringe mal mit Wattebausch durchziehen. Wenn Watte hängen bleibt weißte bescheid.

Genauso kann die Kante der Rolle ne Macke haben, dort das gleiche machen.

Was auch sein kann, Schnur wurde beim befüllen schlecht aufgespult und ist "überwickelt". Mal 100 m Schnur abziehen und neu aufkurbeln.

Was ich am Anfang immer hatte, die Rollen waren ZU voll. Dadurch hatte ich oft Perücken und in manchen Fällen ist die Schnur da gerissen wo sich die Perücke gebildet hat. 

Ansonsten kanns nur noch ein Schnurfehler sein...


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. September 2014)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*



> Das hat dafür gesorgt das die Schnur durch die Reibung des Stahls nach  und nach an Qualität verloren hat. Genauer genommen hat dieses Stahl  sich durch die geflochtenen "geschnitten". Ärgerlich wenn man das erste  mal so einen teuren Köder verliert.
> 
> Zum Glück ist mir so nie ein Fisch verloren gegangen. Seit dem verwende  ich nur noch andere Stahlvorfächer. Und die Abrisse sind seit dem  merklich weniger geworden.


Darum ist es ja auch sinnvoll, zwischen Geflecht und Stahl einen No-Knot oder Wirbel zu schalten.

Geflecht direkt an Stahl in Schlaufe führt früher oder später zwangsläufig zu Abrissen.

Es gibt auch Leute, die Stahl und Geflecht verknoten. Das muss man aber wirklich können, sonst geht das ins Auge.

Ich kann das nicht und will es auch gar nicht können - da gehe ich lieber komplett auf Nummer Sicher.

Darum verwende ich stets einen No-Knot, in dem ein Tönnchenwirbel eingehängt ist, an dem wiederum das Stahlvorfach angetwizzelt ist.

Meine Stahlvorfächer sind selbstgemacht - ich will ganz genau wissen, was ich da einsetze. Und passe das verwendete Material inkl. Kleinteile jeweils sorgfältig an den angedachten Zweck und die jeweils verwendete Hauptschnur an.

Dem Fertigkram traue ich nicht übern Weg - da sind mir auch bei bekannten Marken viel zu viele Blindgänger dabei.


----------



## Naish82 (23. September 2014)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

Hatte vor kurzen ein ähnliches Problem mit ner nagel neuen 12er Fireline. Selbst 5"Gufis mit 10gr Jigs habe ich bei jedem 5. Wurf verloren. Hat sich jedoch schnell rausgestellt dass die Schnur jedesmal am Knoten bzw Knotenlosverbinder durchgetrennt wird. Die Schnur schneidet sich quasi selbst durch wenn nicht 100% perfekt gewickelt bzw geknotet. 
Hab die Schnur weggeworfen, auf die Savage Gear Adrenaline umgestellt und habe Null Probleme mehr.


----------



## karphunter (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

hallo

 fischt jemand die climax cult carp line .ist ziemlich billig.  was für monos fisch ihr so

 danke


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*



karphunter schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> fischt jemand die climax cult carp line .ist ziemlich billig.  was für monos fisch ihr so
> 
> danke



Moin,
die hatte ich mal gefischt und hab sie noch auf E Spulen.
Aber mir war sie was die Abriebfestigkeit angeht nicht Wiederstandsfähig genug .
Jedesmal 30m runterschmeissen rechnet sich auch nicht.
Bin umgestiegen auf die Fox Soft Steel die ist was Abrieb angeht um Klassen besser.
Werde aber diese Saison mal die Quantum Salsa PT ausprobieren da eh ein Wechsel ansteht.


----------



## Puma147 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem bei mir lag es aber glaube ich daran das die schnur zu alt war zumindest glaube ich das ich habe mir einfach eine neue drauf machen lassen da eh nicht mehr all zu viel schnur drauf war

Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z3


----------



## relgna01 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

Ich hatte das auch kürzlich bei mir war am Spitzenring ein Stueck wegeplatz und scharf wie ein Messer.
Der Schaden entsteht wenn man öfters den Wirbel mit einzieht.


----------



## karphunter (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

ich habe bisher die stroft gefischt . testsieger beim tüv  die schnurstärke knotenfestigkeit etc stimmt. aber ziemlich teuer. welche schnur stimmt mit der schnurstärke überein. eine von shimano  soll ne 35 er sein ist aber Minimum ne 38er  deswegen auch die hohe Tragkraft.

 danke|wavey:


----------



## WalKo (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: schnur reisst beim auswerfen*

Die Leute die einen Verdacht haben das die Schnur Schrott ist die können das ja überprüfen. 
Der eine nimmt eine geeignete Waage die nicht gleich beim Schnurriss auseinaderfällt und befestigt mit seiner Verbindung das Ende der Schnur dran. 
Der andere kann mit der Rute  auch 100m davonlaufen, umwickelt vor der Rutte einen Holzstock oder sonst was was man zum Hängerlösen benutzt wird und die Schnur nicht schädigt und zieht langsam oder hällt fest und der mit der Waage zieht.
In der Regel sollte die Schnur am Knoten reißen und man kann auf der Waage dabei ablesen bei welcher Tragkraft. 
Ist die Schnur doch in Ordnung hilft ein Stückchen Mono oder Fluorcarbon als Schlagschnur gegen sollche Schnurabrisse beim vollen durchzihen. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------

